# RedHat Directory Services ??

## depontius

Every few years I try to implement central authentication, and every few years I don't succeed before I run out of time or inclination.  In the past I've tried OpenLDAP+Kerberos, and OpenLDAP alone.

This time I'm wondering about RedHat Directory Services.  Does anyone here have any experience with it, or know anything about putting it on Gentoo?

Does anyone have a better suggestion?

----------

## vaxbrat

It's called the 389 server when you work with it in Fedora or gentoo.  I played with it a bit about a year ago when I was trying to set up a closed area who didn't want to pay the MS tax for Active Directory.  The trouble is that the version of Fedora they stuck me with (Fed 15) had enough glitches with it and the associated stuff (sssd) that we never managed to get it into production.  I was playing with it in a gentoo VM elsewhere as a check against the insanity I encountered with Fedora.

----------

## depontius

I see it in portage/net-nds - 389-admin and 389-ds-base, and it pulls in a pile-o-stuff.  Thanks.

----------

